# Topics > Games >  Simon, Simon-playing robot

## Airicist

Simon on Wikipedia

"A Simon-playing robot" -  Ben North blog
June 8, 2014

youtube.com/bbmjzs

----------


## Airicist

Simon-beating robot: presentation 

 Published on Jun 19, 2014




> Robot which plays and beats a mini-Simon game. Presentation featuring stills and video excerpts.

----------


## Airicist

Simon-beating robot: first full game 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> Robot which plays and beats a mini-Simon game. First example game (out of two).

----------


## Airicist

Simon-beating robot: second full game

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> Robot which plays and beats a mini-Simon game. Second example game (out of two).

----------

